# Substitute for canned pumpkin?



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

So both dogs ended up with loose stools yesterday and today. There's a national shortage of canned pumpkin. I picked up acorn squash since it seemed to be of the same consistency. Has anyone tried it? I also picked up sweet potatoes. Do you recommend this only or in addition to their regular diet ?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can try immodium AD I would give one half tablet, it works well with lose stool. Maybe someone else has a natural suggestion.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm I have no idea about dogs. All I can say is pumkin and sweet potatoe can taste pretty much the same. Although sweet potatoe is a tuberous plant. In other words it's the root your eating and not so with the squash and pumpkin. And like I said, I don't know about dogs but sweet potatoes tend to produce 'gas"..lol....They are loaded with iron on the good side. Just because two vegetables have the same consistancy doesnt mean they have the same nutrional values. Wonder why there is a national shortage of canned pumpkin? Weird.....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Idk either. I know pumpkin is practically pure fiber. But I'll try the immodium ad. Ty


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Ketopectate like I suggested (medication wise) 

You can also go get fiber supplement (like Benefiber) they give to humans so you can get the stool problem under control


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Ketopectate like I suggested (medication wise)
> 
> You can also go get fiber supplement (like Benefiber) they give to humans so you can get the stool problem under control


I know this is silly to ask, but is it liquid or tablets? And how much do you recommend. I haven't taken this myself and never purchased it before. Ty


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Ketopectate like I suggested (medication wise)
> 
> You can also go get fiber supplement (like Benefiber) they give to humans so you can get the stool problem under control


Ketopectate is a gret idea I use to use that a lot. I always used the liquid original flavor and it works well.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Mach0 said:


> I know this is silly to ask, but is it liquid or tablets? And how much do you recommend. I haven't taken this myself and never purchased it before. Ty


Its a tablespoon to every 25 lbs = so if your dog is 38 - 1 tbsp is fine. 
If you purchase tablets you wanna do the same 1 tablet per 25 lbs 
You can NOT overdose on it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Squash close relative of a pumpkin so I don't see why not. My vet actually recommended sweet potato opposed to pumpkin - vice verse... As well as oatmeal or boiled chicken.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Squash close relative of a pumpkin so I don't see why not. My vet actually recommended sweet potato opposed to pumpkin - vice verse... As well as oatmeal or boiled chicken.


Squash / sweet potatoe / chicken / oatmeal DO NOT DO THE SAME THING AS PUMPKIN - Pumpkin is the ONLY fruit fiber on the PLANET that does three things 
- Stool to soft it firms it
- Stools to hard it softens it
- Coats the lining of the stomach so it does not over produce acid

PERIOD!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

My dog is 60 lbs so I gave him two tabs. Hopefully he does better. It's been a day but I tries to give him his meds yesterday in his food and he only are a small portion of it. He got the runs after I gave him chuck beef and ground bones that the butcher sells( bones, liver, etc). So hopefully he will clear up. I'm going to have him fast for a day.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Mach0 said:


> My dog is 60 lbs so I gave him two tabs. Hopefully he does better. It's been a day but I tries to give him his meds yesterday in his food and he only are a small portion of it. He got the runs after I gave him chuck beef and ground bones that the butcher sells( bones, liver, etc). So hopefully he will clear up. I'm going to have him fast for a day.


ANYTIME you ADD different things into a dogs diet who is NOT use to the changing of FOODS then YOU are going to the Runny diarrhea 
You are going to have to give more then just one time of the tabs .. it usually takes 3 to 5 days depending on the dog


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> ANYTIME you ADD different things into a dogs diet who is NOT use to the changing of FOODS then YOU are going to the Runny diarrhea
> You are going to have to give more then just one time of the tabs .. it usually takes 3 to 5 days depending on the dog


It's just odd. They have had these before but the steak hasn't been given to him in close to a month and they haven't had the yow meats together.

They had that with some spinach. 
How often do you suggest giving it to them. It says on the box not to exceed three tabs a day. 
Deb, you are a life saver  
I never jump into anything without any consultation or research first. Ty


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Mach0 said:


> It's just odd. They have had these before but the steak hasn't been given to him in close to a month and they haven't had the yow meats together.
> 
> They had that with some spinach.
> How often do you suggest giving it to them. It says on the box not to exceed three tabs a day.
> ...


Dogs systems are much different then ours so you can give it twice daily and can go up to 4 tablets. I myself never use the tablets on my dogs. Have no reason why I never have I just have my bottle and syringe w/ me dog stuff.

I can say when I have had sick pups I have given them 3 cc 4 x daily and never had a problem with them.

B/c the package say this is b/c FDA requires them to put something so you can not overdose but you can not overdose on that type of medication. Now it can stuff you up where you do not want to go potty but again this is speaking of humans.

Thank you for the compliment, I can say when I joined the board a few years ago I joined to help folks out with that pets. It is a passion to see folks strive with there dogs.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Dogs systems are much different then ours so you can give it twice daily and can go up to 4 tablets. I myself never use the tablets on my dogs. Have no reason why I never have I just have my bottle and syringe w/ me dog stuff.
> 
> I can say when I have had sick pups I have given them 3 cc 4 x daily and never had a problem with them.
> 
> ...


I might just do liquid since it's hardnto get tablets in his mouth. It's disgusting lol so I want him to feel better. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I'm going to get some nutrical for him since he doesn't want food


----------

